# Bringing out the green in plants without affecting skin tone?



## spam33 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Could use some expert advice.  I have a photo of my wife and I standing in a vineyard.  The original photo was a bit overexposed, so that good "green" was blown out.  I've brought down the exposure, highlights, and whites which has helped tremendously.

Now, I'd like to make those greens "pop".  Problem is, when I get down into HSL and start tweaking with the greens and yellows, the plants start to look better, but my wife and I start to turn green.  Any suggestions on how I could tweak this?

I'm guessing there isn't an adjustment brush that lets you tweak HSL on just a particular part of an image, right?


----------



## Emopunk (Sep 21, 2013)

I think it would be easier for people willing to help you, to have a look at the photo, if you're willing to share. :thumbup:


----------



## DaveS (Sep 21, 2013)

In the HSL section, which slider are you moving?  When I try that moving the saturation slider for green, it does make the greens stand out more (more saturated) without changing the skin colour.    Also, what process version are you using?

If it's brownish grass you are trying to fix, you could try changing the tint in the White balance section while using an adjustment brush to paint in the area you want to "green up" more.


----------



## spam33 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good call on the tint, Dave!  That's doing the trick.  With this particular photo, it was very sunny outside, so there's a lot of green reflecting off the leaves onto our skin.  If I moved the green sliders on the HSL, it would also make our skin turn green.


----------



## Den (Sep 22, 2013)

spam33 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm guessing there isn't an adjustment brush that lets you tweak HSL on just a particular part of an image, right?


Yes there is.


----------



## spam33 (Sep 22, 2013)

There is?  Mind explaining?


----------



## Den (Sep 22, 2013)

I meant use the adjustment brush and make adjustments to Temp, Tint, Color, Saturation etc etc. You are correct, there is no direct use of the brush with HSL.


----------

